# Cool interview with the photographer of the Windows XP "Blliss" wallpaper



## JClishe (Apr 10, 2014)

This is a really cool story:

Photographer reveals the secret of the Windows XP desktop image


----------



## CdTSnap (Apr 10, 2014)

Hahaha thats awesome! Fond memories of that desktop. I set up SOOO many server systems with that desktop background. was my fav


----------

